

Cloud Computing Savings - Real or Imaginary?  - senthil_rajasek
http://www.appirio.com/blog/2009/04/cloud-computing-savings-real-or.php

======
dawie
Very interesting. I would like to see some hard numbers though. I am not sure
how that got to these stats.

